# Web stats advice wanted

## audiodef

Trying to set up a good web stats program. I've installed awstats, and it seems alright, but every time I try to enable a plugin, I get errors. Or the plugin works once and then spits out fatal errors thereafter. So, exploring other options. I see there's webalizer. What else is there? What do you recommend and why?

----------

## cach0rr0

Gentoo infra uses Piwik (http://piwik.org/)

dont know if it's as detailed as you're looking for, but it gives pretty much everything you'd get from Google Analytics

----------

## audiodef

Piwik looks nice. Thanks for the tip!   :Smile: 

----------

